# The ***** question



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

On a lighter note, just a bit curious about this. Why, on a site such as this, when the topics of anal sex, group sex, blow jobs, hand jobs and sex of all different styles and varieties, do people still use the ***** when typing certain words? It's silly that someone will describe numerous sex acts in great detail, yet when talking about ****ty behavior, for example, they will type '****y behavior'. On a site that deals with adult relationships and sexual behavior I just don't understand why people won't type out certain words. We are all adults here, right. I find it comical. Anyone else? 

But, then again, I could be wrong. In which case, I guess I'm just a ****** *******.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I believe it has to do with a persons morals. Some are not comfortable typing out what they feel are bad words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have actually typed out words like that before, but then when I hit post, it automatically takes certain letters out. I have not tried that here, but when I belonged to another site it did that.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep... auto-editor.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

The site is set up to do that automatically and the only way to beat it is to misspell the word like slvt or b!tch which in some way is less offensive than the actual word in my opinion. Softens it somehow.


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

:scratchhead:

lol
:rofl:


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Huh. Auto-editor. Hadn't thought about that for a site like this. So you can graphically described any gross, deviant sex act. But, if I type '*****' or '****', I might get edited. That's hilarious.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

AND I DID!!!!!!!! Gotta love it.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, someone on here has a signature about "set the c0ck free".

That's another word you can't spell on here...even if you're trying to write:

c0ckney accent
c0ck-sure
c0ck-of-the-walk
c0cky [email protected]
C0ckaigne
the c0ck crows three times (Biblical allusion)
the c0ck crows at midnight (literary allusion)
etc.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Shy guy...... Awesome dude. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Joe ****er
**** Nixon
Oscar *******


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

In our kitchen we have ceramic adult male chicken. I refer to the "fighting cøcks" as William and Richard.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

You can't say Emily ****inson or Charles ****ens

Hell I can't even say 'barman, mix me a nice ****tail'


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I try not to censor my words but autocorrect does it for me.I tried replacing letters with similar letters to avoid it but was told by mods it wasn't ok to do that so now I just use a few * in between the first and last letter.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Like I said before. You can describe, in great detail, all types of graphic sex acts, but certain words are censored. I think the moderators need to get over themselves and correct this nonsense. But, whatever.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Like I said before. You can describe, in great detail, all types of graphic sex acts, but certain words are censored. I think the moderators need to get over themselves and correct this nonsense. But, whatever.


I wouldn't go that far.If I understand correctly,the mods don't make the rules here,they just try to make sure everyone is being mature and conducting themselves within the site rules including language.Language is most likely censored bc the members are from all backgrounds.Not censoring it might drive people away bc they find foul language and crude words to be offensive and unnecessary.I'd rather have the little **** over my foul words than lose people who might be able to offer valuable advice and support.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd dazzle you all with my ability to side-step auto-filters, and invoke amazement and envy with my uncensored "f*ck"s and "sh*t"s, but I've come to like it here.

That, and the possibility that few of you would find it that cool after all.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Creative Asterisk Makes Reader Unaware Of Word '****' | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wouldn't go that far.If I understand correctly,the mods don't make the rules here,they just try to make sure everyone is being mature and conducting themselves within the site rules including language.Language is most likely censored bc the members are from all backgrounds.Not censoring it might drive people away bc they find foul language and crude words to be offensive and unnecessary.I'd rather have the little **** over my foul words than lose people who might be able to offer valuable advice and support.


I just think it's humorous that someone would not be offended by gang bangs, bukkake and numerous other crude references, yet the word sl*t bothers them. It's funny where the line is drawn sometimes.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> I just think it's humorous that someone would not be offended by gang bangs, bukkake and numerous other crude references, yet the word sl*t bothers them. It's funny where the line is drawn sometimes.


LOL ok now I can see the confusion.I've never run a website but I wonder if maybe it's some sort of filter application that censors whatever the application developers felt was bad? if they censored phrases like gang bang you'd never be able to use the words gang or bang in perfectly innocent context.And bukkake might slip by because it's slang that many people never heard of before.I didn't know what it meant til a few years ago when I heard it then had to google it.
*shoulder shrug* I just don't know


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thunder7 said:


> I think the moderators need to get over themselves and correct this nonsense. But, whatever.


**** you ****-face!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> **** you ****-face!


Definite LOL!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thunder7 said:


> Definite LOL!


Actually the censor software parameters are set by the site administrator. The mods can suggest changes but not control. The rules are in place to try and maintain a PG-13 type of atmosphere. Many posts can get graphic in nature and never get an asterisk but be deleted by a mod because of the graphic nature. Two years ago there was no Sex in Marriage forum and it was added after much discussion between the site operators and the mods. Graphic discussion is often needed to assist in a sexual issue but we guard against the forum becoming breeding ground for pornographic content attracting lurker-jerkers and the like. The constant use of specific words could draw them here via a web search. It's not perfect but it has maintained the intent of the forum.


----------

